# Courtney Neidt / Porkney / HamPlanet / That Fat Evil Bitch



## Bixby Snyder (Aug 24, 2022)

*Courtney Neidt  A.KA "Porkney"*





Courtney Neidt is a fat middle-aged woman whose hobby is gaining the confidence of lolcows and subtly manipulating them while acting as if protecting them from the ‘trolls’. From her pig trough in the white trash suburbs of NC, she has maintained a stable of lolcows that has included Cyraxx and her current bottom bitch KingCobraJFS. She does not take any criticism well, and after a gallon on White Claws™, will have a drunken meltdown aimed at anyone who attempts to contact her stable of whores lolcows.





_Ohh and she’s not doing any of this for attention…_

Courtney waddled into the lolcow scene with a video of her unpacking a wand from KingCobraJFS. It is also around this time she seems to have hooked her claws into Richie Reit, a bottom-tier lolcow with a room temperature IQ that has since become a fixture on her streams. He usually just sits there with a dumb look on his face (he can’t help it).






Your browser is not able to display this video.



_If the camera adds ten pounds, I wonder how many fucking cameras are aimed at her? __I didn’t steal that joke, honest_.

Richie’s gimmick is he does ‘challenges’. Which are normal things for a 40-something-year-old  man to do, like chugging a bottle of ranch, or drinking a fuckload of water and trying not to pee, or doing a food review in the shower with the water running. You know, normal shit. He's on every panel simping.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Just a normal dude eating mini-corndogs in the shower_

Now, the important thing to learn about Courtney is she plays The Long Con. She will befriend the cow, handle them with kid gloves, and then subtly introduce elements of drama that she coincidentally had nothing to do with!


*Cyrax *
(His thread)




_He's a cool motherfucker_

Courtney somehow managed to get this Grade-A Horrorcow onto her stream and true to form played along with his delusions, gaining the confidence of the Hills Have Eyes reject. Courtney later invited him back on and followed the same formula of coddling — except this time she invited some trolls, well aware how the little goblin would flip his shit.






Your browser is not able to display this video.




Cyrax eventually caught on that every time he went onto her panels he would get ambushed and has since fled back under his bridge. Of course, I am sure having a well-known troll appear on the panel had nothing to do with her.


*KingCobraJFS*
(His Thread)




_Why is this guy not getting laid?_

KingCobraJFS/ Josh Saunders is where Courtney’s bottle-sucking skills really shined. The dirty delusional Boglim, riding high on a five-year dry spell, began to simp hard for the beached landwhale that is Courtney. 






Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Starting to see a trend..._






Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Nothing awkward about this exchange_

Courtney, having Josh nestled between her pendulous tits, runs a discord room where he is the Guest of Honor and an unknowing fool. They praise his amazing singing skills, his ability to shred the guitar, and fawn over the sexy goth bad boy’s body. In reality, he fucking sucks at all of this. During this period of tard wrangling, KingCobraJFS has had a number of events that were linked to her:






Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Fuck ya!_

This fight occurred while on her discord, and while she did not provoke it, the audio and video were leaked afterward, as were private text messages. The leaks made Cobes pretty paranoid in the following weeks. So much for the discord being a 'safe haven'.




Your browser is not able to display this video.




Link to this breakdown










Your browser is not able to display this video.




Gothie is a mentally ill chick who used to fuck Cyrax. Courtney, only having Josh’s well-being in mind, introduced him to her and what followed could only be considered a storybook romance. Gothie showed Cobes her OnlyFans. Cobes showed her his cock. Cobes blew his load onto the carpet and then streamed with sticky ropes on his jeans. Textbook Disney shit.





Your browser is not able to display this video.




Gothie, being the crazy bitch she is, accused Josh of emotionally raping her and crying about how she is damaged goods (she is right). Cobra in a very rare moment of clarity told her to fuck off and retreated back to his den to wait patiently.





Your browser is not able to display this video.




*And at the center of it all is Courtney…*

Courtney routinely sends him money through PayPal, which has only fueled his alcoholism and rewarded his bad behavior. She also has uploaded videos onto his channel, which shows significant control seeing how his Youtube channel is his metric for success. Porkney even sent him a new phone after he broke his old one.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Not fucking weird at all. Def no mother-son vibes where one of them would fuck the other._


KingCobraJFS streams on YouTube (it’s now mostly fart videos and I’m not fucking joking), but the ‘real’ content often comes from behind the gates of her discord server. While unconfirmed, those who have ventured in report planning of ‘tard wrangling’ and how they are most likely responsible for whatever stupid phase Cobes is up to (fart videos?). Lenin Lime, a prominent voice in the Cobraverse, was a member of the discord and was fed ‘disinformation’ because she was concerned that ‘lies’ were being leaked onto the subreddit. Definitely not gatekeeping…





The latest example of gatekeeping is that Kyrstal Roberts, a literal crack meth whore, managed to get KingCobraJFS onto her stream (in no small part due to her tits), and while on her stream SeizureRobot5000 - a well-liked member of the community - got to interview Josh.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



Youtube Link  It's long

Courtney has since brought SeizureRobot5000 up almost every single stream and banished Krystal Roberts back to the truck stop parking lot. For whatever non-mental-illness-related reason, she fucking hates SeizureRobot5000 and has brought him up almost every single stream since. Dealing with the backlash from the community, Courtney has revealed she does not like criticism and if given any pushback she reacts loudly and publicly. Kinda like a lolcow...






Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Don't Call Her A Clout Chaser_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Don't Say She Is Using Lolcows_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Don't Call Her A Lolcow_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_She Really Doesn't Like SeizureRobot5000_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Heated Drunken Rant Part 1_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Heated Drunken Rant Part 2_


Foodie Beauty / Chantal Sarault 
(Her Thread)





Courtney's social media is flooded with Foodie Beauty content. She retweets obsessively, comments daily in forums, and even contacts them directly in her attempts to wrangle. She hasn't had much luck latching onto this lolcow but Chantal seems to be her 'guilty pleasure' and a personal favorite.



Spoiler: Reddit History Where She Lives In r/FoodBeauty











_Trying To Get Her Hooks Into Nader_



*Heather Colonna*
(She should have her own thread)

*

*
_“Buzz, your girlfriend. Woof!”_

Heather is a fucking crazy mentally-ill potato face cankle deep in delusion. Her previous doctor had to file a restraining order due to her stalking, as Heather became obsessed to the point of creating an imaginary relationship between the two. Her own sister also may have had a restraining order filed or at least some sort of legal issue severe enough that Porkney stops her from speaking of her. If that doesn't sound crazy enough, she also has faked cancer and accused someone of raping _her (_see why I said delusional?_)_. 






Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Her Being Called Out On Being A Stalker_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Accusing Someone Of Rape_

Complaining that Chantal / Foodie Beauty is becoming boring, an effort is being made by multiple amateur tard wranglers to make Heather into the next Queen Deathfat. Courtney, concerned Heather is going 'mainstream', has been trying to wrangle this sizeable heifer into her stable of lolcows.




_Courtney Buttering Up Her Lolcow_






Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Courtney Tard Wrangling_



*Courtney's Responses To This Thread*​




Your browser is not able to display this video.



_The Prospect Of A Thread_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Courtney Responding To This Thread_






Spoiler: Doxx







				This private information is unavailable to guests due to policies enforced by third-parties.
			





Socials: YouTube Channel (Archive)   -- Facebook (Archive)   --  Twitter (Archive)  --  Reddit Account (Archive)


----------



## Vera (Aug 24, 2022)

oh nice , if you make one for gothie you'll have all the internet lot lizards in one convenient place .


----------



## TIMECUBE 2.0 (Aug 24, 2022)

I'd always wondered who the fuck this Court is that Cobes mentions. If I could be bothered to watch any material outside of Boglim Chronicles on YT, I might know. But watching Josh unedited in real time is NOT fun.

Anyway, good job OP. Seems like prime material.


----------



## Distant Ranger (Aug 24, 2022)

Courtney Neidt is fat and I would not have sex with her


----------



## The Southwest Strangla (Aug 24, 2022)

Great thread, finally someone made one on here.


----------



## Robert w'E'd Leef (Aug 24, 2022)

Wait a minute, Richie Reit is divorced?


----------



## Bixby Snyder (Aug 24, 2022)

Robert w'E'd Leef said:


> Wait a minute, Richie Reit is divorced?


I couldn’t confirm but it was mentioned more than a few times when I looked him up. He may not have been married (actually would make more sense).

EDIT: I’m just going to remove it. as it really doesnt impact much anyways.


----------



## Phalanges Mycologist (Aug 24, 2022)

@Rope Salesman This is brilliant, I've not known much about her other than the cobes related stuff but it's nice to see she's finally got a thread.

Also I dub her - Kengle With Tits.


----------



## BestFriendsAnimalSociety (Aug 24, 2022)

Great write up, anyone who chooses to involve themselves in a cow's life is exceptional themselves.


----------



## Buffalo Chicken Sandwich (Aug 24, 2022)

Excellent work OP. Courtney's cow antics have gone on long enough.


----------



## The Southwest Strangla (Aug 24, 2022)

How long until she discovers her kiwi? Lol


----------



## BPD Gunt Rider (Aug 24, 2022)

TIMECUBE 2.0 said:


> I'd always wondered who the fuck this Court is that Cobes mentions. If I could be bothered to watch any material outside of Boglim Chronicles on YT, I might know. But watching Josh unedited in real time is NOT fun.
> 
> Anyway, good job OP. Seems like prime material.


You're better for not knowing. 

Knowing about Courtney requires digging deep in the layers of groups on Discord, and that is cancer for the brain.

These people are sick fucks that spend all their days pretending to be normal, nice people to deal with. While planning how to manipulate and control lonely, mentally struggling people on the Internet further into their struggles.

Courtney has tried her game on literally every lonely male you can find on Youtube. Most tell her to fuck off, but there's some like Josh that are enamored with her fat tits, or Richie that will latch onto anyone for more chance at fame.


----------



## Bixby Snyder (Aug 24, 2022)

BPD Gunt Rider said:


> You're better for not knowing.
> 
> Knowing about Courtney requires digging deep in the layers of groups on Discord, and that is cancer for the brain.
> 
> ...


You got any discord dirt?

I just saw her pattern from the outside. I can only imagine the shit she does behind closed doors


----------



## Thirteenfifty (Aug 24, 2022)

Is she the entire reason Cobra's content has been fucking atrocious lately? Is she the one pushing him to upload wet and juicy (see: shart porn) videos and the other terrible joke vids or is cobra just entirely retarded?


----------



## Xenomorph (Aug 24, 2022)

I AM SO HAPPY ON THIS DAY!
FUCK YOU PORKNEY! 
GG @Rope Salesman


----------



## Bixby Snyder (Aug 24, 2022)

Thirteenfifty said:


> Is she the entire reason Cobra's content has been fucking atrocious lately? Is she the one pushing him to upload wet and juicy (see: shart porn) videos and the other terrible joke vids or is cobra just entirely retarded?



No fucking clue.

Problem with her is she works behind the scenes. Shitheads in the discord convince Cobes it’s funny and she probably just gives the nod. She also has a lot of direct contact with Cobes that no one else does. So it’s really speculation but it’s obvious she has some influence over his content.


----------



## Xenomorph (Aug 24, 2022)

If she REALLY cared for him she woulda fucked him  by now


----------



## BPD Gunt Rider (Aug 24, 2022)

Rope Salesman said:


> You got any discord dirt?
> 
> I just saw her pattern from the outside. I can only imagine the shit she does behind closed doors


Not much. I only briefly got into some of their secret Discord voice chats. 

It's basically high school shit. Pretend to be nice to the weird boy and then laugh at him behind his back. 

They're by far the worst with Josh, though. For reasons well described in the OP. They're cruelly just making his paranoia much worse. 



Thirteenfifty said:


> Is she the entire reason Cobra's content has been fucking atrocious lately? Is she the one pushing him to upload wet and juicy (see: shart porn) videos and the other terrible joke vids or is cobra just entirely retarded?


Courtney did say many times she wanted to push Josh into doing more livestreams and less of the stupid jokes. After all, logically, what good is her gatekeeping a guy's channel that's purposely trying to die. But, again, who knows what she's actually saying to Josh.


----------



## Wintermute_Zero (Aug 24, 2022)

Excellent write up OP! This is long overdue.


----------



## Q_Anon1001 (Aug 24, 2022)

Lmao, I forgot the whole thing with Lenin Lime. The guy got triggered as fuck.  Some of these micro personalities from the cobraverse really come across as unhinged when they attempt to be the #1 inside source of an autistic man-child.


----------



## UncommonParlence (Aug 24, 2022)

This is fucking great! I cannot stand this gatekeeping content blackhole bitch. She is the most annoying insufferable obnoxious loser. I'm glad she finally got a thread. And fuck you Porkney for disparaging a Saint in the cobraverse, The Mighty Seizure Robot 5000. I will watch Seizure any day but the only way I'd watch porknees is clockwork orange style. 

If was really fucked up when she tried to link Seizure to not only brigading trolls but to the swatting. He has been nothing but respectful to Cobra, far more dignified and respectful than bitch ass thunder stealing porknees has ever been. 

Nobody can stand to watch Josh unedited. If wasn't for brilliant creators like Seizure and Boglim Chronicles Josh's channel would have died out long ago. 

Show some respect for those that have been out here in the trenches for literal years actually helping Cobra survive by spreading his content to far broader audience than he could ever dream of reaching alone. 

In conclusion, fuck Porknees, she is fat and I would not fuck her with Cobras dick. You're better off with some Floorlord Bussy Cobes.


----------



## Dick Pooman (Aug 25, 2022)

The effects of her gatekeeping/attempted tard wrangling antics and the copycats that she spawned has really ruined (for me) what was once a cool community of people who simply enjoyed laughing at a dude who needed no help at all creating content on his own. She is a malignant cunt, simply put.


----------



## Ironic3and4 (Aug 25, 2022)

Q_Anon1001 said:


> Lmao, I forgot the whole thing with Lenin Lime. The guy got triggered as fuck.  Some of these micro personalities from the cobraverse really come across as unhinged when they attempt to be the #1 inside source of an autistic man-child.


Hey Q_Anon, it's me Lenin Lime, again.  Honestly you sound exactly like Courtney when she was yelling about me after the Warlord fight, as though no one should have known outside her Discord.  For better or worse, I think I played a large part in how much you know about the Warlord fight.  Unintentionally my reddit post is even talked about in the 5hr leak, when Josh figures out that Courtney's discord records and leaks on him.

The only one who really profited off my "inside scoop" was Boglim Chronicles on his channel reposting short leaked Warlord fight video clip I posted to reddit. that I was provided (not by Courtney).  It would have been smarter for me to dump everything on my channel as an exclusive.  Courtney and I had no agreement to confidentiality, she did not ask for confidentiality, nor had we ever had confidentiality on other stuff because this was my first interaction with her.  She knew I had just leaked the 2 minute Warlord fight video to reddit the hour before.  Everyone in her discord was very pissed at me for the video leak.  Her discord that I had just joined after I was given the Warlord fight video (not by Courtney).

After that, Courtney just gave the run down of events so I was nice enough to take her name off it.  Later I dumped the dms, as for some 5D Chess move she spent a few minutes talking poorly about me and the sub on her own stream, so it was either this or she would just keep bringing me up on public streams from now until eternity.  And for what?  None of this "exclusive content" made it to my channel first.  Reddit points?  After she showed her intentions, I had no interest in Courtney continuing to having anything over me.

Me being courteous to Courtney was where I fucked up.


----------



## Phalanges Mycologist (Aug 25, 2022)

UncommonParlence said:


> If was really fucked up when she tried to link Seizure to not only brigading trolls but to the swatting. He has been nothing but respectful to Cobra, far more dignified and respectful than bitch ass thunder stealing porknees has ever been.



@SeizureRobot5000 is by far the nicest person in the Cobraverse, and if anything Josh should be thankful he's got someone like him who's willing to add context to his world and knocks off some of the more A-Logy edges off his internet presence, and Porkney tried to fuck that up.


----------



## Xenomorph (Aug 25, 2022)

Does her cuck boyfriend ever show up on her boglim doodoo touching streams? 
I mean how does she reconcile all the time she spends with literal retards while she has a whole ass family?


----------



## Bixby Snyder (Aug 25, 2022)

Xenomorph said:


> Does her cuck boyfriend ever show up on her boglim doodoo touching streams?
> I mean how does she reconcile all the time she spends with literal retards while she has a whole ass family?


I never really saw him during the hours I spent watching that shit 

He must sit in the other room listening to her drunkenly rant about SeizureRobot or flirt with KingCobra. 

Imagine being virtually cucked by KingCobraJFS?


----------



## Xenomorph (Aug 25, 2022)

Rope Salesman said:


> I never really saw him during the hours I spent watching that shit
> 
> He must sit in the other room listening to her drunkenly rant about SeizureRobot or flirt with KingCobra.
> 
> Imagine being virtually cucked by KingCobraJFS?


Super Turbo Cuck.


----------



## Bixby Snyder (Aug 25, 2022)

Looks like someone has made her aware. 

She seems to be blaming SeizureRobot5000 for the write-up. I did all that research and still have no fucking clue why she has such a hard-on for the guy.



Spoiler: Screenshot


----------



## Hengeyokai (Aug 25, 2022)

Definitely deserves her own thread. Thank you for biting the bullet and writing this fat nasty cunt's thread.


----------



## UncommonParlence (Aug 25, 2022)

Rope Salesman said:


> Looks like someone has made her aware.
> 
> She seems to be blaming SeizureRobot5000 for the write-up. I did all that research and still have no fucking clue why she has such a hard-on for the guy.
> 
> ...


She's such a cunt. Trying to poison Cobra's mind against Seizure. Between the pork beast and SR5000 only Seizure actually likes and has Cobra's best interests in mind. He would be a far better compatriot and ally than pork planet ever could be. 

Before watching snake bones I loathed Josh. After watching I felt like I understood him better and was far more sympathetic. And all the context and lore Seizure provides makes all Cobra shit immeasurably funnier. 

If josh were to collaborate with Seizure or Boglim Chronicles I could see him producing some actually quality content for the first time in his life. He might actually acheive financial success and earn a little respect. 

But no, he wants to hide behind a disgusting mother figure's skirt because she strokes his ego and sucks a bottle. Stupid. He will regret his association with Porknees and they will have a falling out, I guarantee it. 

I mean, the side of Josh that Porknees brings out is honestly repulsive. She makes him seem like a money hungry easily manipulated tool. Josh is to Porknees as Shon is to Josh. It's really repulsive to hear her filthy words dripping from his rot pit.


----------



## SwanSwanson (Aug 25, 2022)

>Cyrax manages to get a girl

how


----------



## Bogliacci (Aug 25, 2022)

I didn't think she'd have much to offer for a thread but cot dang, I was wrong. P good OP, OP.


----------



## KillThemCrackasBabies (Aug 25, 2022)

tmdwu


----------



## Cunning Lettuce (Aug 26, 2022)

Didn't her daughter once say that her mother is too busy grooming weirdos online?


----------



## museum privilege (Aug 26, 2022)

Xenomorph said:


> Does her cuck boyfriend ever show up on her boglim doodoo touching streams?
> I mean how does she reconcile all the time she spends with literal retards while she has a whole ass family?


Yes, I’m right here


----------



## Xenomorph (Aug 26, 2022)

museum privilege said:


> Yes, I’m right here


Dont worry at the rate things are going youre next.


----------



## Bixby Snyder (Aug 29, 2022)

Xenomorph said:


> Dont worry at the rate things are going youre next.


Don’t think Museum Privilege has done anything that fucked up. Maybe more going on but nothing near as bad as Porkney. 



Cunning Lettuce said:


> Didn't her daughter once say that her mother is too busy grooming weirdos online?



I’ve heard people say that but couldn’t find the source. Either way, I figured leave her kids outta it. I don’t know how old they are and they don’t really seem involved in her fucked up schemes.


----------



## Seth Meyers (Aug 29, 2022)

kiwi is back and a courtney thread has been made? fuck me christmas came early.

also ik you are gonna read this thread you white claw consuming whale. how does it feel knowing the only bit of relevance you will get is by egging on retards on the internet


----------



## Bixby Snyder (Aug 30, 2022)

She's done a lifestream and tried some damage control

Her Talking About The Thread

Supposedly she is terrified about the prospect of having an official thread. Also trying to create an image that she just interacts as a form of social activity and we 'the normies' don't get it.


----------



## DigitalSoryu (Aug 30, 2022)

Rope Salesman said:


> She's done a lifestream and tried some damage control
> 
> Her Talking About The Thread
> 
> Supposedly she is terrified about the prospect of having an official thread. Also trying to create an image that she just interacts as a form of social activity and we 'the normies' don't get it.


Also in the same livestream, she brags the whole time about having a cow named Heather Colonna wrangled for multiple years who’s been graining traction lately due to foodiebeauty. She does the typical “im worried for her for when she blows up” meanwhile bringing her on the stream to milk more content out of her.

Also funny how she says she cant drink tonight because “mondays aren’t for drinking” but then grabs a beer 10 minutes later


----------



## Cunning Lettuce (Aug 31, 2022)

Rope Salesman said:


> She's done a lifestream and tried some damage control
> 
> Her Talking About The Thread
> 
> Supposedly she is terrified about the prospect of having an official thread. Also trying to create an image that she just interacts as a form of social activity and we 'the normies' don't get it.


Ah yes, because acknowledging your own thread isn't cow behaviour.


----------



## BestFriendsAnimalSociety (Aug 31, 2022)

Are you sure the address in the OP is correct? I don't see any brick buildings near the address in the OP.


I think 237 N 25th St, Wilmington, NC 28405-2813 from here is her current address.
I think this is the view from her window.


----------



## Bixby Snyder (Aug 31, 2022)

BestFriendsAnimalSociety said:


> Are you sure the address in the OP is correct? I don't see any brick buildings near the address in the OP.
> View attachment 3662595
> I think 237 N 25th St, Wilmington, NC 28405-2813 from here is her current address.
> I think this is the view from her window.
> View attachment 3662596


Maybe

I went off voter records and public information. I'll have to look into it a bit more. That white addition def looks right though

Shots of her backyard would probably confirm it. She did a live stream back there more than once

Edit: Think you are right. You can see that side window in this shot better





Found a shot where she turned the camera towards the street...


----------



## Blackwell Abyss (Aug 31, 2022)

Congrats Porkney! You made it. You are right where you belong with Cyraxx and KingCobraJFS


----------



## BestFriendsAnimalSociety (Aug 31, 2022)

Rope Salesman said:


> Maybe
> 
> I went off voter records and public information. I'll have to look into it a bit more. That white addition def looks right though
> 
> ...


The view from your second picture matches, but the streetview is from 2016 and it looks like the tree was removed.

Some more confirmation from a picture she posted on twitter recently.

source
The weird grass curb around the walkway and the blue accents on the house match.

What a hideous house, I hope she has repainted it since 2016.


----------



## Bixby Snyder (Aug 31, 2022)

BestFriendsAnimalSociety said:


> The view from your second picture matches, but the streetview is from 2016 and it looks like the tree was removed.
> View attachment 3663006
> Some more confirmation from a picture she posted on twitter recently.
> View attachment 3663018View attachment 3663020
> ...



Think that is enough to change the dox address. That curbing and the camera shot of the street confirmed it. Wonder why the addresses on those other sites were off? I know they are shit but it seems odd old addresses are actually the right ones.


----------



## Itspinklava (Sep 2, 2022)

Itspinklava said:


> I got bored and started poking around Courtney’s channel. She is indeed the same Cobra discord cow-tipper.
> Here’s the screenshot @bigdickenergy posted (trimmed slightly)
> View attachment 2868013
> And here’s Courtney Neidt:
> ...





Itspinklava said:


> Evidently Nader and Deedee went on a panel with the fatfuck cow-tipper Courtney Neidt. They were reviewing footage of Nader trying on Chantal’s clothes and Chantal herself. Nader and Deedee were both laughing hysterically. Nader was asked how he managed to fuck someone as repulsive as Chantal, and he said he had to “close the light”
> 
> Courtney was using the same tactics she used in the KingCobraJFS community to get her claws into him, telling Nader how great his channel is, what an improvement she’s seen in positivity, how much the girls like him etc.
> 
> ...





Itspinklava said:


> Of course the notorious cow tipping fatty Courtney Neidt is good friends with Heather and pushed her into live-streaming. She left this comment on Gorlic Bread’s video on Heather.
> View attachment 3654991
> Courtney runs the KingCobraJFS discord and gatekeeps the hell out of Cobra. She’s been a VIB, been in Peetz’s chat a lot, been in DCMG’s chat trying to troll, and Nader’s chat. Nader even promotes her channel on his YouTube channel recommendations.
> View attachment 3655028
> View attachment 3655046


I’m so happy to see this thread @Rope Salesman! I’ve made a few posts in the Chantal thread of her slithering around the community which I’ve included here.

Most recently I’ve seen her trying to promote this new cow Heather Colonna that 2 fat girl reaction channels are trying to hype. Courtney claims to be friends with Heather and got her to start livestreaming.


I just hope this thread ends up in Deathfats where it belongs.


----------



## Bixby Snyder (Sep 2, 2022)

Itspinklava said:


> I’m so happy to see this thread @Rope Salesman! I’ve made a few posts in the Chantal thread of her slithering around the community which I’ve included here.
> 
> Most recently I’ve seen her trying to promote this new cow Heather Colonna that 2 fat girl reaction channels are trying to hype. Courtney claims to be friends with Heather and got her to start livestreaming.
> View attachment 3671138
> ...


Yeah, saw she did a livestream where was trying to get that Heather chick to be regular on her panel. Was pulling same tactics of being nice and kissing their ass but basically getting her hooks into the cow.

Trying to get the thread moved/reviewed but hasn’t happened yet. Deathfats would be the funniest home for this


----------



## Clint's Burden (Sep 2, 2022)

DigitalSoryu said:


> Also in the same livestream, she brags the whole time about having a cow named Heather Colonna wrangled for multiple years


Heather appears on MBM's streams along side Chance and Tony, so this makes sense.

She's a very large Jewish woman who has a restraining order placed on her because she fell in love with her previous doctor, became obsessed and imagined an entire relationship with him. I believe she has another restraining order placed against her with her sister for reasons I'm not really aware of. She's delusion and she stalks people. She does tarot readings and she also believes she has cancer despite their really being no evidence to suggest so. If you get her really upset, she'll accuse you of raping her.


----------



## ManiacalChrisBenoit (Sep 2, 2022)

Thanks for putting this together. Going after Seizure(the most wholesome person in the cobraverse) alone lets you know how disgusting she is.


----------



## Phalanges Mycologist (Sep 2, 2022)

In her nudes, the picture on the Right (it wont let me quote) she looks like a budget brand version of Shanny for Christ.


----------



## The Southwest Strangla (Sep 2, 2022)

God, her tits look like rotten watermelons falling down. Christ, older women shouldn’t do nudes.


----------



## Bixby Snyder (Sep 2, 2022)

Clint's Burden said:


> Heather appears on MBM's streams along side Chance and Tony, so this makes sense.
> 
> She's a very large Jewish woman who has a restraining order placed on her because she fell in love with her previous doctor, became obsessed and imagined an entire relationship with him. I believe she has another restraining order placed against her with her sister for reasons I'm not really aware of. She's delusion and she stalks people. She does tarot readings and she also believes she has cancer despite their really being no evidence to suggest so. If you get her really upset, she'll accuse you of raping her.



MBM?

That Heather potato was on Porkney's last stream and they kept on mentioning she shouldn't talk about her sister. Then there was a weird part where she admitted confessing her love for some dude and then apologized for a while over it. The whole time I was just confused and Courtney and another amateur wrangler were playing nice while trying the schedule her appearances on their panel. She really is just asking for trouble dealing with spastic schizos for fun. 

I don't know if should make each cow section collapsable or not. She interacts with so many it will make the OP a fucking small book while I try and explain every single one she tries to fuck with.


----------



## Clint's Burden (Sep 2, 2022)

Rope Salesman said:


> MBM?
> 
> That Heather potato was on Porkney's last stream and they kept on mentioning she shouldn't talk about her sister. Then there was a weird part where she admitted confessing her love for some dude and then apologized for a while over it. The whole time I was just confused and Courtney and another amateur wrangler were playing nice while trying the schedule her appearances on their panel. She really is just asking for trouble dealing with spastic schizos for fun.
> 
> I don't know if should make each cow section collapsable or not. She interacts with so many it will make the OP a fucking small book while I try and explain every single one she tries to fuck with.


Music Biz Marty. He's Cyrax's "nemesis" so to speak. I don't blame you for not knowing this stuff, you have a life and you fill it with meaningful things. Some of us just don't and we fill it with retarded things for entertainment purposes. 

Heather is a cow with very severe mental problems. She can't talk about her sister and she can't talk about said dude (Jimmy) because there are restraining orders in place. She is obsessive and fucking psychotic when she loses her temper. This is all Cyraxverse related stuff.


----------



## Bixby Snyder (Sep 2, 2022)

Thanks for the info @Itspinklava @Clint's Burden 

 I updated the OP with that information. I just dip my toe in with some of the bigger cows but don't full-on fucking wade into that ocean of crazy. Courtney has all sorts of fucking weirdos on that probably are known cows in the right circles.


----------



## ResignedCustodes (Sep 3, 2022)

What a sad, sad woman. 
Who is also fat, and who I would not have sex with.


----------



## Pepper Jack (Sep 3, 2022)

Phalanges Mycologist said:


> In her nudes, the picture on the Right (it wont let me quote) she looks like a budget brand version of Shanny for Christ.


That second picture is Shanny, not sure why it is being sold as Porkney's nude.


----------



## Bixby Snyder (Sep 9, 2022)

She seems to have gone dark. I imagine she might lie low for a while. Don’t think she will for any period of time though


----------



## UncommonParlence (Sep 9, 2022)

Rope Salesman said:


> She seems to have gone dark. I imagine she might lie low for a while. Don’t think she will for any period of time though


Well done kiwi bro. Cobes did just mention that she texted him about the queen though... so she's still lurking.


----------



## Bixby Snyder (Sep 10, 2022)

UncommonParlence said:


> Well done kiwi bro. Cobes did just mention that she texted him about the queen though... so she's still lurking.



She did a stream last night and was basically hawkin that new Heather Girl she is trying to be the new Queen Deathfat. She did send a text about the Queen Britbong dying to Cobes, so she still is wrangling him. Also found it weird she just admits she is a ‘cow-tipper and poo toucher’. 

I also suspect she hasn’t actually seen her thread. I know you cannot access Prospering Grounds without an account and with the recent drama no one can register or even get constant access here. 

I’d like to get this moved but understand that they got muhh more important shit going on — like keeping the site from dying. 

Any suggestions on how I can fix up the OP?


----------



## Raxx king (Sep 30, 2022)

So this is the fat bitch that basically tries to gatekeep Cobra and Cyraxx? Not surprised at all she's some obese slob with the idea that liking Zelda and wearing dozens of Legend of Zelda t shirts is some unique or quirky personality trait.


----------



## Cunning Lettuce (Oct 1, 2022)

I don't think it can be stressed enough how pathetic your self worth is, if your claim to fame is gatekeeping two exceptional individuals like cobra and cyrax


----------



## Det. Frank Washington Esq (Oct 9, 2022)

Cunning Lettuce said:


> I don't think it can be stressed enough how pathetic your self worth is, if your claim to fame is gatekeeping two exceptional individuals like cobra and cyrax


She strikes me as someone whose had an otherwise ordinary life and, as a middle age woman, that's apparently hell. I know she had a bit of an online reputation (from which her sense of purpose derives) before Cobes, but her face in that wand unboxing video... It was like genuine euphoria. Hubby had the right idea covering his face. Giving off that Todd in the Shadows energy.


----------



## Bixby Snyder (Oct 11, 2022)

Set both Cobes and Cyraxx up than lets the trolls maul them


----------



## Bixby Snyder (Oct 13, 2022)

wtf

She literally uses the toilet on stream. She is top tard wrangling form too sadly


----------



## Cunning Lettuce (Oct 14, 2022)

I feel Boglim Chronicles shining a spotlight on her retarded antics will send the Reddit spergs her direction. Typically her name was something whispered in corners


----------



## Bixby Snyder (Oct 14, 2022)

Cunning Lettuce said:


> I feel Boglim Chronicles shining a spotlight on her retarded antics will send the Reddit spergs her direction. Typically her name was something whispered in corners


She is a known entity there but not many know her full involvement. I know many of them just know her as a paypig and possible gatekeeper. I think it is a great development that Boglim Chronicles did a video on her shit. 

When asked where to move this thread I legit had to stop and think because she fucks with so many different types of people and Amateur Tard Wrangler isn't its own forum.


----------



## Det. Frank Washington Esq (Oct 14, 2022)

Rope Salesman said:


> wtf
> 
> She literally uses the toilet on stream. She is top tard wrangling form too sadly


Sky God she is vile.


----------



## charlesdickens (Oct 14, 2022)

Porkney's been trying to get in on Foodie Beauty as her new lolcow venture. However, she seems to have gotten a lot more pushback in trying to finagle her way in.


----------



## UncommonParlence (Oct 14, 2022)

Rope Salesman said:


> wtf
> 
> She literally uses the toilet on stream. She is top tard wrangling form too sadly


I think clipping the pisspig portion of this vid would make a great addition to the op. It really demonstrates how offensive porkney really is.


----------



## Det. Frank Washington Esq (Oct 14, 2022)

She’s got kids. I think they’re old enough to navigate around the Internet. Yikes tykes.


----------



## Bixby Snyder (Oct 14, 2022)

Det. Frank Washington Esq said:


> She’s got kids. I think they’re old enough to navigate around the Internet. Yikes tykes.


I didn’t include them. They don’t seem to do have anything to do with her antics, I’ve even heard it mentioned they find it weird. 

I would like to update OP but it would be never ending process and right now just wanna move outta prospering grounds before that


----------



## hourglass figure (Oct 21, 2022)

Bixby Snyder said:


> I didn’t include them. They don’t seem to do have anything to do with her antics, I’ve even heard it mentioned they find it weird.
> 
> I would like to update OP but it would be never ending process and right now just wanna move outta prospering grounds before that


Welcome to deathfats!


----------



## Cunning Lettuce (Oct 21, 2022)

Single White Female said:


> Welcome to deathfats!


Couldn't think of a more fitting board for porkney


----------



## Bixby Snyder (Oct 21, 2022)

She splits her time trolling lolcows and trying to get her hooks into Chantal. I wonder what see will think when finds her thread. Prospering Grounds requires registration and the farms have only recently  recovered from the troon attack


----------



## charlesdickens (Oct 21, 2022)

Well she flipped her shit at the prospect of her having a thread before it happened, so I doubt she'll handle it well.


----------



## Bixby Snyder (Oct 21, 2022)

charlesdickens said:


> Well she flipped her shit at the prospect of her having a thread before it happened, so I doubt she'll handle it well.


Probably not. 

I don't actually like watching her streams. I really just made this thread because she was fucking with KingCobraJFS so much and would come up every few streams or so. Most of the content is her talking Foodie Beauty, which I have no idea about at all.


----------



## Cunning Lettuce (Oct 21, 2022)

Bixby Snyder said:


> Probably not.
> 
> I don't actually like watching her streams. I really just made this thread because she was fucking with KingCobraJFS so much and would come up every few streams or so. Most of the content is her talking Foodie Beauty, which I have no idea about at all.


I always miss her streams due to timezones so can never catch/document her spergery. For example I knew she'd taken a piss on stream but had no way to find the clip


----------



## Bixby Snyder (Oct 21, 2022)

I've been busy at work but I''ll try and clip her. Her latest streams have been straight trolling and being a piece of shit


----------



## Itspinklava (Oct 31, 2022)

I know I'm a little late on this, but I just want to thank whichever based kiwi moved Porkney into Deathfats.

She was in Chantal's roommate Peetz's chat a few weeks ago. Someone in the chat asked her what she thought about having her own thread on Kiwi Farms. She acted like it was no big deal and said something like it was only in proving grounds, so whatever.

I went back to look to find which livestream that was, and when I was searching Peetz's chat transcripts for Coutney, I found several times where he greeted her, or responded to something she said and used her name and couldn't a 'courtney' in the chat at the corresponding timestamps. Then I found an exchange where 2 people in Peetz's chat on 8/10/22 (This Is Your Live around the 2:17:00 mark) were speaking directly to her, and still couldn't find her in the chat.  I'm concluding that in one of his streams, for some reason or other Peetz blocked Courtney.


----------



## Bixby Snyder (Nov 1, 2022)

I’m pretty sure she can view this thread now. Prospering Grounds requires an account but this is open. The Doxx though will be hidden if she looks through the write-up. 

I always find it insane how she tries to become friends related to her target cow. Roommates, ex-partners, and you will find her trying to get her hooks in.


----------



## Cunning Lettuce (Nov 1, 2022)

Itspinklava said:


> I know I'm a little late on this, but I just want to thank whichever based kiwi moved Porkney into Deathfats.
> 
> She was in Chantal's roommate Peetz's chat a few weeks ago. Someone in the chat asked her what she thought about having her own thread on Kiwi Farms. She acted like it was no big deal and said something like it was only in proving grounds, so whatever.
> 
> ...


I love the thought that Peetz just blew off Courntey. One fat retard blocking another is a beautiful thing to see in the wild.


----------



## Bixby Snyder (Nov 2, 2022)

I went to go catch-up and found she purged most of her channel. Only sanitized bullshit is left on her YouTube channel. 

There is a reason why we archive


----------



## dirt lamb (Nov 6, 2022)

all this woman does is play mommy milker mind control with actual retards, even in her professional life.


i came here to see if shes already been doxed with her new address. excellent surprise to find a whole new thread on her. great work, now all we need is some discorg logs


----------



## UncommonParlence (Nov 7, 2022)

dirt lamb said:


> all this woman does is play mommy milker mind control with actual retards, even in her professional life.
> View attachment 3808480
> i came here to see if shes already been doxed with her new address. excellent surprise to find a whole new thread on her. great work, now all we need is some discorg logs


Look at that gunt hanging over the back of that guy's chair. You think she's fellated any bottles for these particular highly regarded individuals?

PS This looks like exactly the kind of facility KingCoperaJFC will end up in.


----------



## Bixby Snyder (Nov 7, 2022)

Was she doing volunteer work or she work here?

It would be a whole new level of fucked if she worked with tards during the day and wrangled them at night for lols.


----------



## Cunning Lettuce (Nov 7, 2022)

dirt lamb said:


> all this woman does is play mommy milker mind control with actual retards, even in her professional life.
> View attachment 3808480
> i came here to see if shes already been doxed with her new address. excellent surprise to find a whole new thread on her. great work, now all we need is some discorg logs


Oh fuck, that chair is bearing the load of a serious gunt.


----------



## dirt lamb (Nov 8, 2022)

Bixby Snyder said:


> Was she doing volunteer work or she work here?
> 
> It would be a whole new level of fucked if she worked with tards during the day and wrangled them at night for lols.


Nope this is from her current employer's website (a). She started working for them while still living in her home state of Connecticut which is one of the divisions this picture is listed under.


----------



## BPD Gunt Rider (Nov 11, 2022)

dirt lamb said:


> all this woman does is play mommy milker mind control with actual retards, even in her professional life.
> View attachment 3808480
> i came here to see if shes already been doxed with her new address. excellent surprise to find a whole new thread on her. great work, now all we need is some discorg logs


That's sad, and she has her daughter in on this too. Keep the gunt away from vulnerables...


----------



## Pepper Jack (Nov 19, 2022)

Porkney had Cryax on her stream to go over his latest drama. She was sucking down the white claws as usual.


----------



## Ghoulie (Nov 27, 2022)

The link for Porknees youtube in the OP no longer works. I dont know if she changed the link or something else but her subscribers are now at 462, when she had over 1k in the archive. Heres the current channel link.


----------



## dirt lamb (Nov 27, 2022)

Ghoulie said:


> The link for Porknees youtube in the OP no longer works. I dont know if she changed the link or something else but her subscribers are now at 462, when she had over 1k in the archive. Heres the current channel link.


Ive been watching this one for a couple months but seems like she deleted all the videos on there. She had a livestream where she walked around her neighborhood to show off the halloween decorations which is how I ended up figuring out her address, and what lead me to finding this thread lol. Luckily she was already doxed, Im not so slick i guess. Whoever told her about her thread must have spooked tf out of her....but her opsec still sucks. Can still see her fat daughter with the fucked up name all over IG trying to model shitty thrift clothes with uteruses (uteri????) painted on them.


----------



## Ghoulie (Nov 27, 2022)

dirt lamb said:


> Ive been watching this one for a couple months but seems like she deleted all the videos on there. She had a livestream where she walked around her neighborhood to show off the halloween decorations which is how I ended up figuring out her address, and what lead me to finding this thread lol. Luckily she was already doxed, Im not so slick i guess. Whoever told her about her thread must have spooked tf out of her....but her opsec still sucks. Can still see her fat daughter with the fucked up name all over IG trying to model shitty thrift clothes with uteruses (uteri????) painted on them.


She has one video right now but its just about a precious 13 year old pug thats in a wheelchair that she's watching. Or was watching.  Youtube put livestreams in a separate tab sometime recently, and theres some on there. I just discovered this thread yesterday so I dont know how many she had but I'd guess she deleted a lot of them. I did notice she had one where she's inviting Chantal's Holy Trinity to come on in the title but I didn't watch it because its over an hour long, and I don't know how to clip anything that might have been interesting in it anyway.


----------



## dirt lamb (Nov 27, 2022)

Ghoulie said:


> She has one video right now but its just about a precious 13 year old pug thats in a wheelchair that she's watching. Or was watching.  Youtube put livestreams in a separate tab sometime recently, and theres some on there. I just discovered this thread yesterday so I dont know how many she had but I'd guess she deleted a lot of them. I did notice she had one where she's inviting Chantal's Holy Trinity to come on in the title but I didn't watch it because its over an hour long, and I don't know how to clip anything that might have been interesting in it anyway.
> View attachment 3949503


shid youre right i forgot about the new livestreams tab. seems like theyre all still there, there werent many to begin with. its definitely a new channel and the first streams were before this thread so im inclined to believe she was using it as a more personal vlog type channel which is a really bad decision on her part. but then again she sucks liquor bottles for nasty simps and runs a discord to destroy the lives of mentally challeneged adults while also working with people of the same caliber. zero integrity.


----------



## Raxx king (Dec 17, 2022)

dirt lamb said:


> shid youre right i forgot about the new livestreams tab. seems like theyre all still there, there werent many to begin with. its definitely a new channel and the first streams were before this thread so im inclined to believe she was using it as a more personal vlog type channel which is a really bad decision on her part. but then again she sucks liquor bottles for nasty simps and runs a discord to destroy the lives of mentally challeneged adults while also working with people of the same caliber. zero integrity.


Still can't believe this Kaiju of a woman is trying to meet up with Josh in real life. Probably the most pathetic thing ive heard from her yet. 

Honestly the fat cunt needs to realize almost nobody watching Cobra likes her, she just ruins Josh, she doesn't add anything and her commentary is grating and retarded.


----------



## dirt lamb (Dec 17, 2022)

courtney came back from the dead a few nights ago and had cobes on her stream. the live is now unlisted but she was talking about joining josh and his dad on their london trip next year. this woman is so fucking thirsty for regard dick. she also mentioned shes been hiding out in burger's lives, so keep an eye out there if you want to spot her bullshit more.


----------



## Raxx king (Dec 17, 2022)

dirt lamb said:


> courtney came back from the dead a few nights ago and had cobes on her stream. the live is now unlisted but she was talking about joining josh and his dad on their london trip next year. this woman is so fucking thirsty for regard dick. she also mentioned shes been hiding out in burger's lives, so keep an eye out there if you want to spot her bullshit more.


She's half the reason I stopped watching Josh. Literally trying to insert herself into the family Vacation of a cum encrusted sped. I wonder to myself if shes simply trying to gatekeep Josh or if she really does want him to put his pee pee into her. 

Bizarre behavior from courtney.


----------



## chimpSculpture_ (Jan 2, 2023)

The only way she could redeem herself is if she flew out to Casper and let Cobes fuck her.

Then his dry-spell would end and everything would improve, he'd have the motivation to pump out dozens of wands every day and use the money on lottery tickets, he'd win and finally build his dream mansion.


----------



## Itspinklava (Jan 4, 2023)

Itspinklava said:


> I recall Chantal talking about flagging a channel using the program Ron told her sign up for. She said she’d known a channel was flagged, but didn’t know which. Obviously we know now that it was BBQChicken.
> 
> However, FFG posted screenshots of notorious fatfuck Porkney Niedt who has her own thread here running gay ops. I  noticed her sending FFG superchats last night, and she posted in a comment that FFG screenshot that she was trying to get on FFG’s good side and had mass flagged BBQChicken.
> View attachment 4189683
> ...


Cross posting this here. Porkney has been running gay ops in Haydur Nation and has been caught admitting it by French Fried Gorl.


----------



## Cunning Lettuce (Jan 4, 2023)

Itspinklava said:


> Cross posting this here. Porkney has been running gay ops in Haydur Nation and has been caught admitting it by French Fried Gorl.
> View attachment 4189711
> View attachment 4189714


"Doing some covert stuff" bitch what are you, the CIA? What an absolute mongaloid, she really talks about her meddling like she's some thousand IQ puppeteer. All she does is toss money at retards online


----------



## Boob Gravy (Jan 4, 2023)

Thanks to @Itspinklava I just found out that Porkney is fat and I would not have sex with her.

Her son Ayerland Neidt Baker.

Rick Alexander Lopes is connected to her somehow, still digging.

Civil case




Pay your fucking bills, bitch.

Side note: North Carolina are bitches with their court records.

Thanks to @FickleFuck for the following:


----------



## Raxx king (Jan 4, 2023)

chimpSculpture_ said:


> The only way she could redeem herself is if she flew out to Casper and let Cobes fuck her.
> 
> Then his dry-spell would end and everything would improve, he'd have the motivation to pump out dozens of wands every day and use the money on lottery tickets, he'd win and finally build his dream mansion.


That doesn't sound out of the realm of possiblity if I'm being frank. She has a fascination on him that borders on her being more than just laughing at him for being an lolcow


----------



## chimpSculpture_ (Jan 4, 2023)

Boob Gravy said:


> Thanks to @Itspinklava I just found out that Porkney is fat and I would not have sex with her.
> 
> Her son Ayerland Neidt Baker.
> 
> ...



It says she was born "Mar 19 1979" on the first page, but on the third it says "Sep 13, 1979". They mixed up half digits for the day and month, smh.


----------



## charlesdickens (Tuesday at 6:35 PM)

Spoiler


----------



## Bixby Snyder (Yesterday at 4:55 PM)

This fucking woman...

Trying to get onto Josh's trip to London (which wont happen anyway)? 

I'm not surprised she deleted most her videos again. When I did the OP she wiped nearly all once we got over the Troon Assault that nearly took down the farms. Half her shit is dead air with her tards simping or her cackling while guzzling white claw. 

Interesting that the thread is 'interfering' with her tard wrangling


----------



## Raxx king (Yesterday at 5:04 PM)

Bixby Snyder said:


> This fucking woman...
> 
> Trying to get onto Josh's trip to London (which wont happen anyway)?
> 
> ...


Did she mention trying to insert herself into Josh family vacation again?


----------



## Bixby Snyder (Yesterday at 5:14 PM)

Raxx king said:


> Did she mention trying to insert herself into Josh family vacation again?


Page back someone mentioned she brought it up again as a possiblity. 



dirt lamb said:


> the live is now unlisted but she was talking about joining josh and his dad on their london trip next year.



No clue with this women. She's difficult to watch and her actual activities are pretty fucked up. I don't think Clint would allow her to go anyway. I don't think he would 'stop it' - not that he could - but he wouldn't really try and prevent that from happening.  But there is also no way that Josh would be traveling either. The little shit was just arrested and did a night in the drunk tank


----------



## dirt lamb (Yesterday at 8:48 PM)

Bixby Snyder said:


> No clue with this women. She's difficult to watch and her actual activities are pretty fucked up. I don't think Clint would allow her to go anyway. I don't think he would 'stop it' - not that he could - but he wouldn't really try and prevent that from happening.  But there is also no way that Josh would be traveling either. The little shit was just arrested and did a night in the drunk tank


his drunk tank charge wouldnt prevent him from travelling at the end of the year, or at all unless it overlapped whatever court date he has. i really wouldnt put it past courtney to at least entertain the idea of travelling with him.....she went on about loving london and being a ho there last time she went when they talked about it. i bet shed fuck clint tbh


----------



## Smoovy Jay (Today at 12:58 AM)

Seems the dumbass got herself blocked from the Chantal subreddit.


----------

